# Can one shorten a suit jacket?



## ISK

I bought a cashmere navy blazer at the PS sale a month back. It was a size 38, but I am a 38S. 

I had my drycleaner shorten the sleeves, and the sleeves now fit. However, I noticed that the length of the blazer (the hem?) looks too long on me. Can this be similarly shortened, or is this not easily done?


----------



## pt4u67

Its not easily done, and certainly not something that can be done (well that is) by your local dry cleaner. Shortening the hem will throw the balance of the coat off.


----------



## Rossini

It can be done but you should go to a professional and trusted alterations tailor, who will look at it from a balance and pattern perspective.


----------



## cdavant

It would be simple, were it not for those pesky pockets. I had about 1" shortened on an Oxxford suit I picked up for almost nothing--a glen plaid, and I don't think it threw it off much--but if I look at it for a while it doesn't seem quite right.


----------



## Buffalo

It will never look right, so IMHO don't bother.


----------



## Cruiser

I had one shortened about 3/4" and it isn't noticable. At first I found myself constantly looking at it too see if I could see a difference but after awhile I completely forgot about it; however, I don't think you could shorten one more than 3/4"-1" and it still look right.

Cruiser


----------



## playdohh22

Since this topic is bought up, can the length of a jacket be let out ?


----------



## pt4u67

playdohh22 said:


> Since this topic is bought up, can the length of a jacket be let out ?


The same problem applies. I also doubt that there is adequate fabric in order to achieve this.


----------



## Preu Pummel

Depends on the amount of cloth used on the inside of the jacket, I assume.

You can bring up jackets without too much noticeable difference, unless the pockets are in the way or patch, etc. Depends how much you want to raise it though. I think anything more than an inch would begin to get into weird territory on most jackets.


----------



## jcriswel

*Crop away*

I am constantly challenged with this question. I am a natural short. My height is 5'7" and the only jackets on either suits or odd jackets that look right in a RTW purchase is a short. If I order MTM or bespoke, I always specify a jacket length of 30 inches on less which is the length for a short in my chest size (42). Having said all of that, I bought a Canali jacket from a fellow forum member in size 42R. The length of the jacket was 31 inches. It is a three button jacket with dual side vents in a linen/wool combination. I did not pay much for the jacket (less than $100) so I willing to take a risk with the alteration. I took it to my alteration tailor (lady from Korea who speaks very little English) and asked her to crop an inch off of the bottom.

Now, I wear this jacket all of the time. I cannot detect that the pockets or buttons are off balance. I cannot detect if the front panels are off balance. It looks like a normal short size jacket to me. Further, I cannot believe anyone has ever noticed that I cropped a regular into a short.

In a way, I think it depends on how much money you're spending. If your spending over $1,000, I would insist that the tailoring be a short from the beginning. Under $1,000, I think you can get away with some alterations and no one will be the wiser. You will also save some money.

I agree that it's a tough decision and you have to make that call. Ask some tailors who really understand the concept of balance etc. I would suggest asking Chris Despos. It seems that his posts are now limited to Style Forum. If you have not already done so, post this same question there and solicit advise from Chris. I think he will say something similar to what I have just said. If you are spending some bucks on this decision, then get it right from the start. Otherwise, let your seamstress/tailor crop away.

jcriswel

EDIT: The more I think about this the more I think that asking Chris is the only thing to do. It really depends on the jacket and how it's constructed. You will need to provide Chris with a picture of what you want to shorten. Not everything can be successfully shortened. Please read this post on Style Forum from two years ago. Chris has an extremely good eye for what is possible and not with regard to tailoring. I would not trust the opinion of someone who does not have a tailoring background.


----------



## Mr. Mac

Shortening a coat isn't hard for a good tailor, and in fact isn't anymore complicated than a sleeve, but you have to be careful how much you shorten the coat as to not throw off the distance from the bottom hem to the pocket. If you shorten it too much, it looks odd. It usually looks fine if shortened no more than an inch.


----------



## Andy M

I have been fortunate to find an expert tailor and he is very willing to shorten jackets but is very careful to maintain the right balance. I would not entrust it to any of the people who do alterations, but only to a very reputable tailor.

Andy M.


----------



## a tailor

playdohh22 said:


> Since this topic is bought up, can the length of a jacket be let out ?


nope.


----------



## a tailor

ISK said:


> I bought a cashmere navy blazer at the PS sale a month back. It was a size 38, but I am a 38S.
> 
> I had my drycleaner shorten the sleeves, and the sleeves now fit. However, I noticed that the length of the blazer (the hem?) looks too long on me. Can this be similarly shortened, or is this not easily done?


1/2" is fine any time. 1" only if the pocket distance from the bottom is pretty high. how will the result appear?


----------



## fullgrain

No, no, no, don't do it. Yes, there may be exceptions, but wait until you can find a real short size. Eventually you will be able to discern that 1/2" difference, be it length, balance, button stance, shoulder width, etc. Besides, it's not just the skirt that's longer; the pockets will hit lower on a regular, as will the armholes. If you are 5'7" or shorter, I wouldn't do it, no matter what the sale price.


----------



## ISK

Thanks all for the input. I was going to shorten it by an 1-1/2" or so, but will keep it to an inch based on the above. It is a trad two button, center vent, besom w/ flaps pockets design, so I don't think the balance will be noticeably off.


----------



## dfloyd

*A single breasted jacket....*

is harder to shorten because of the rounded front corners. I got into the situation where I needed about 1-1/4" inches taken off a BB db country club jacket. My tailor performed the necessary operation which was a success. I learned that if you wear a long in a sb jacket, you will probably take a regular in a db, unless you like the zoot suit look of the 40s.


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl

playdohh22 said:


> Since this topic is bought up, can the length of a jacket be let out ?


I assume you mean lengthened...I did this once for a client and had it done by a really good tailor but I wouldn't do it again...bad idea!


----------

